# Granite and Serpentine Way (Cornwall)



## david1701 (15 Jul 2011)

Anyone doing it/done it before I'm contemplating it as a pre Exmouth Exodus 100 miler (in daylight) and Truro is depressignly about the most viable audax from me in aaaggggess acording to the AUK calender

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-128/


----------



## Falwheeler (17 Jul 2011)

I've done this ride six or seven times over the years as it is local to me, I live in Falmouth. It's a great route, not too hilly but still quite tough, it is a hundred miles after all. Check this out http://www.ctcdevon.co.uk/graniteway.htm by the way I've entered the 100km event this year. Hope you enjoy the ride and beautiful views.


----------



## david1701 (18 Jul 2011)

How aggressive is it Falwheeler? I'm not sure which to enter :s

I'd rather do the 160k to prove it to myself and my current longest ride is 130k of fairly normal Devon terrain so I think I should be ok?

slightly scared/excited


----------



## Falwheeler (18 Jul 2011)

As I said I've done it 6 or 7 times and I'm not the strongest rider, my best time was nine hours including stops for lunch etc. You get 11 hours to do it. Most of the hills are early on when you are fresh with a long flat stretch in the middle and a few sharp nips at the end. I reckon if you can do 130km you should cope with the extra 30km. It's a great feeling doing your first 100 miler. The reason I'm doing the 100km is that I now have psoriatic arthritis and don't cycle as much as I would like


----------



## david1701 (18 Jul 2011)

I thought I could, but the fear is in the back of my mind 

Hopefully I'll find a fairly relaxed group to go round with who are better at navigation than I am.

Hope you have fun on the day too.


----------



## Erudin (20 Jul 2011)

I've entered, looking forward to the route and cycling down that end of Cornwall.


----------



## david1701 (20 Jul 2011)

Indeed, which did you pick?


----------



## Erudin (21 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> Indeed, which did you pick?



The hundred miler, it's on the last day of my summer holiday, though not getting much training in as glued to the Tour de France coverage at the moment. 

New to Audax rides have done a couple of 100k's and a 200k, tried to do the Tour of the Moors but packed in half way round as weather was foul and the hills (3800m of climbing) were getting to me. 

Looking forward to trying this distance as it's a good challenge, but not too hilly and hopefully more within my ability than the 200k's. Got a bike GPS now to help with the navigation so should be able to enjoy the scenery and avoid any unplanned detours.


----------



## david1701 (21 Jul 2011)

want someone to suck your wheel for ages  I'm on the 100miler and have never done an Audax before :s


----------



## Erudin (25 Jul 2011)

Sure, if you're not in a hurry. Got the routesheet in the post yesterday and the gpx file by email, the route looks great. See you Sunday.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/566373

[URL=http://ridewithgps.com/routes/566373]






[/url]


----------



## david1701 (25 Jul 2011)

definitely not in a hurry, will PM you my mobile in a bit


----------



## david1701 (26 Jul 2011)

my friend just lost his job so is no longer working sunday and needs some relaxing time, another friend also 'might' be up for it neither of whom have done a hundred before.....


----------



## jay1lk (27 Jul 2011)

Not doing this on Sunday but have ridden most of the route. Great roads(love the bit from St Ives to Pendeen), lovely scenery. 
Take your time and enjoy the views. 

And if you enjoy that there's this http://www.cornwall.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=28310 
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/74933/The-Lands-End-100 later in the year.


----------



## david1701 (31 Jul 2011)

best of luck to both of you, I was destroyed yesterday after a heavier than expected 2 days and I have some big meetings this week so I made the grown up (and sucky) decision to bail and be a human being tomorrow instead.

Hope it was fun and I see you on another local ride sometime


----------



## Erudin (9 Aug 2011)

Travelled down to Carnon Downs the day before the event, cycled to Liskeard and caught train to Truro (found room for my bike on one of the London to Penzance trains), then cycled to Carnon Downs Campsite via Bissoe and the great cycle trail to Devoran.

Got round ok was a good mix of roads and terrain, challenging but doable for a newbie to audax like me. It was a drizzly day, got off to a good start and did not have to worry about timekeeping or rushing the controls. 

After the hilly section out of Hayle there was a nice flat run to the Lizard and back. The long climb near the end slowed me down and the last two riders behind overtook me, then another short hill slowed me to a crawl to finish the ride. Thanks to the organisers, loads of great food/drink laid on, good controls. 

My GPS track of the ride: http://www.brytonspo...kView?id=106516


----------

